
Microsoft puts Slack on internal list of ‘prohibited and discouraged’ software - crones
http://www.geekwire.com/2019/no-slack-microsoft-puts-rival-app-internal-list-prohibited-discouraged-software/
======
lacker
It is pretty annoying in a big company if every team uses totally different
software to get their work done. It makes it a lot harder to build tools that
help make your coworkers more productive. So it seems reasonable for companies
to make decisions like “we use Box here, not Dropbox” and encourage employees
to all go the same way.

Kind of like if a company ran 1000 MySQL instances and then a new engineer
wanted to build a new service using Postgres because they were most familiar
with it. Adding more different tools to the stack is technical debt.

------
pedalpete
So they are hiding behind a "Slack does not offer enough security to protect
our IP", which I don't completely by. But I'm surprised in the Nadalla Era
that Microsoft would be taking this approach.

If the people in your company are using a competitors product, aren't you
better off letting them do that to be most productive while at the same time
learning why they are using those products in order to make your product
better?

------
kjaftaedi
Skype, skype for business, teams, yammer, outlook, kaizala, sharepoint and
various integrations between them.

Banning slack makes sense, they shouldn't get to use it if they're going to
force their mess on everyone else and pretend like it's just as good and easy
to use.

------
nitinreddy88
Totally click bait article with no source or trusted information.

I can confirm that this is not true at all and one of the big team in
Microsoft completely use slack even today and will be using going forward
without any change.

------
ec109685
This is a bad headline. Slack Enterprise is not prohibited.

